# New GTO Clutch Question



## Aceofaces (Sep 12, 2006)

Just got through breakin in my 06 GTO m6. Yesterday I found a nice quite place in the middle of the country to test her out.
When shifting from first to second at around 6k rpm, it is very smooth. I almost think the clutch might be slipping a little.

Is it just me? My old car was harsh shifting into second under load.
How do I make sure the clutch is grabbing ok?
Should I make 100% sure the clutch is all the way out in 2nd gear before stomping the gas? 
I did 1 small burnout and the clutch grabbed just fine on that.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I doubt your clutch is slipping. I've smoked mine a few times (once REAL bad) and it still grabs strong and I have over 23k on it. I've also made about 10 passes at the track with it. 

I actually think these cars shift better under load than not
if you don't smell burnt clutch (you'll know), it didnt slip (at least not very much)
it's probably a good idea to let your clutch out all the way in second before stomping the gas but it'll take a lot to kill your clutch...

cruise in fourth around 2500-3000 rpm's and floor the gas, if your rpms take off and your speed doesn't, it's slipping. You'll know


----------



## Aceofaces (Sep 12, 2006)

Ninjured said:


> I doubt your clutch is slipping. I've smoked mine a few times (once REAL bad) and it still grabs strong and I have over 23k on it. I've also made about 10 passes at the track with it.
> 
> I actually think these cars shift better under load than not
> if you don't smell burnt clutch (you'll know), it didnt slip (at least not very much)
> ...


There are a lot of people saying that they can chirp the wheels 1-2 and some even 2-3.
Are they not letting off the gas or is it because I'm using the stock shifter?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

the stock shifter may slow your shifts a little and may make it harder to find the gear you want but you can still chirp the 1-2 and 2-3 shifts. I have done both and I let off the gas between shifts

hmmm....how to explain

In normal driving, you push the clutch in while letting off the gas and moving the gear selector and then let out on the clutch while stepping back on the gas. 

You are trying to accelerate as fast as you can when you do the tire chirp thing. Shifting is the same as normal, only you are shifting as fast as you can; the rpm's will still drop between shifts, only you are letting out the clutch so fast (they call it "dumping the clutch") and giving it gas so fast that by the time the clutch comes out all the way, you have applied enough power with the gas pedal that the car can't quite accelerate as fast as your drivetrain wants to push it, the tires break traction for a moment and you get a chirp...

you do not have to stomp the gas all the way to the floor to do this, and you want to be careful because you are flirting with the edge of vehicle control. Just because you chirp the tires does not mean you are accelerating as fast as the car can, it takes practice and finesse to be quick. Practice hard accelerations and get used to the power and you will see. Just like it takes practice and finesse to drive the car normally with smooth shifts. It may have taken me 10000 miles but now I can shift smoothly enough not to feel a thing

Yes, this kind of 'spirited driving' does cause wear and tear on the equipment and you don't want to do it all the time


----------



## 05 GTO M6_Ashton (Sep 24, 2006)

I chirp 2nd and 3rd and I am completely stock 6spd.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I've chirped 1-2, 2-3, and 3-4.

I'm shocked I'm not seeing more people on the 3-4 shift.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

I ran my car last weekend on an 1/8 mile track for the first time- i have a 6 speed, i barley had time to get to third but i chirped all three.
I ran my first couple passed w/ traction control on and my last off and man i hit the rev limiter in second like crazy fast and lost traction when i shifted to third. 
Going to be a blast to learn how to drive this beast-


----------

